# Feel too depressed to work



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I was contracted to work at my job for a month. Then they kept me on for 6 more months. I hate it. My job is making me depressed and I feel too depressed to work. I wish I never accepted the job offer. The job isn't even bad but the commute to work, being with people and having no time for myself is making me so depressed. I had a week off last week and felt amazing.

Why did I have to accept the job offer? I hate it so much. and I'm an idiot. I want to quit my job so I have time for myself to get over my depression but it's socially unacceptable to quit a job for no reason, especially as this is my first week as a proper worker there. 

I also have enough money to live off so grrrr


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

I dont understand you, I saw few of your post on here and they were all "society", "socially unacceptable" or something like that.
Who gives a **** whats "socially unacceptable", If you have enough money to live your life without work, and your job makes you depressed why just not quit it?
I know If I had enough money I would never even look for a job, but I dont so I will have to work, but I will try to save as much money as I can to quit job at least for few years, I would kill myself If I had to work for next 40 years.

Worrying about whats "socially acceptable" wont get you anywhere, it will just make you more depressed.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

PaintItBlack said:


> I dont understand you, I saw few of your post on here and they were all "society", "socially unacceptable" or something like that.
> Who gives a **** whats "socially unacceptable", If you have enough money to live your life without work, and your job makes you depressed why just not quit it?
> I know If I had enough money I would never even look for a job, but I dont so I will have to work, but I will try to save as much money as I can to quit job at least for few years, I would kill myself If I had to work for next 40 years.
> 
> Worrying about whats "socially acceptable" wont get you anywhere, it will just make you more depressed.


This

Forget what other people think. I know it's easier said that done but remember that everyone else is just as flawed as you are. In theory, they have no right to judge you, even if they have a job considered more socially acceptable.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Never let go*

Grind it

If they haven't fired you, keep doing it.

I suffer in miserabledoom. Do whatever you hate.

My gym trainer said it. My first try at a pull-up frame that didn't have the reversed stack weights to balance your own weight to make it easy.

I was working for years to build the muscles, reaching a point to take the pin out to one day to lift myself independently

When I tried the new machine, it was too much. Couldn't get my feet off the floor. Embarrassing. Important to never give up.

I found a little pull-out step on the frame to perch myself a bit higher, so I could get my chin up to the metal. No weights needed. I told the trainer and he said Keep Doing It

Self Motivation works well


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

But I just started this job. I can't just leave! I wish I never accepted the stupid job offer. My dream is towalk in and get fired or layed off. It's crazy.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

URRGH i really dont want to work. why did i have to take the offer? i'd do anything to go back in time and say NO. 

theres no way i can quit now, everyone in my office is saying congratulations and welcoming me. they're even setting me up with a proper account... FML.COM


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

They obviously like you, so that's the upside. They chose you to continue forward an extra six months, which speaks well of your abilities. I know you probably don't care because how you feel is how you feel, and that's understandable. One thing that may help is to at least know you only have six months to go, which isn't bad. At least you're not committed indefinitely. One final note... if you absolutely can't tolerate it, the beauty is that you can leave as you said you have the means to live without the position. Knowing that you have that option should help somewhat, no? Six months isn't too shabby though. Really. Before you know it, it will be over & done with and you'll be free as a bird.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

We're all just slaves working to survive, you dont question your duty, you just keep your head down and be glad you'll die one day


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Same. I hate it when my coworkers starts joking, talking **** saying i work slow. It makes me sad and angry inside.


----------



## DomeAloud (Mar 8, 2014)

Same here.

I'm so scared of work and I hate my work place. People are permanently mad at me for being too quiet, to nervous and I'm always afraid of doing things wrong. I hate this job and it makes my life 90% worse. I've developed a school anxiety @ my apprenticeship and it drives me crazy. I hope I'm gonna make it so I have my degree but I hate learning for something that I'm not interested in but at the same time I'm afraid of loosing my job/being homeless (although it sounds a bit dramatic).


----------

